# Personal loan if company is not on "the list"



## bubble_boy

Hello fellow forumites.

Any advice for getting a personal loan if the company you're work for is not on the list of approved companies? I have tried with Emirates NBD ( my current bank) and Mashreq. Both need your employer to be on "the list".

Do I have other options?

Thanks.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

bubbles said:


> Hello fellow forumites.
> 
> Any advice for getting a personal loan if the company you're work for is not on the list of approved companies? I have tried with Emirates NBD ( my current bank) and Mashreq. Both need your employer to be on "the list".
> 
> Do I have other options?
> 
> Thanks.


How about speaking to the bank your employer uses?


----------



## bubble_boy

They use Emirates Bank. I started banking with them because of that fact.


----------



## Tony0202

You may put the banker to your Human Resources department for having your employer "listed". Banks have stringent policies while listing a company. Normally the banks seek a background of the company including the following information:
1. Industry (Construction related companies are negative for most banks)
2. Years in business
3. No. of employees
4. No. of countries where the entity is present
5. Average salary
6. Last 3 year audited financials of the company

The above information is not sought from companies that are public listed on a stock exchange since the information would be publicly available.

Cheers!
Tony


----------

